# setting up an intranet website



## nbulldogs2004 (Feb 18, 2005)

What do you need to setup an intranet website???? I am going to have a 1 server, running server 2003, being used as a file server, active directory, print server, dns and dhcp server. How would I go about doing that???? Its for a church and want the staff to be able to put posts on the page so that if you go to any computer you will be able to access the intranet page and see the updates and anything like that. Your help would be greatly appreciated. I am new at this like im sure you can tell. 
-chris-


----------



## tekygirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Type in http://www.simongibson.com/intranet/iis6/.


----------



## tannerjohn (Jun 28, 2008)

You'll need to install IIS from add/remove programs under windows components.
This will create a default webiste for you. Put your updated web pages in the c:\inetpub\wwwroot folder location.

You can then reach thoses files by server name. Lets say your server name is Server1, then

http://server1/YourPage.html

should load the default web page.

It can get much more complicated, but that is the basics. You must have IIS installed and you must have name resolution setup on your clients to be able find that server. Since it is a file/DNS server aleady I am sure this is already present.


----------

